
WhatsApp Cofounder Brian Acton Gives the Inside Story on #DeleteFacebook - mmaanniisshh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2018/09/26/exclusive-whatsapp-cofounder-brian-acton-gives-the-inside-story-on-deletefacebook-and-why-he-left-850-million-behind/amp/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18074690).

